# Golden Oldies.....irons from the past



## RGuk (Mar 29, 2008)

Sitting here with the lights out.......I got thinking about why I never changed my irons. I went to an AG today and there were a few sets of 2nd hand irons for silly money that were pretty good in their time. I didn't buy any...but one day I might be tempted to pick up some tasty old kit.

I had (in the past) a few sets which thinking back were either damn good or rubbish (as I remember it). Here's the list.

Mizuno TP11.....real full fat blades.....sweet but uncompromising....totally wrong for me!
Mizuno "domino" .....short run for one golf centre.....pretty dodgy....
Mizuno..."astron"....great beginners club.
Mizuno...T zoid.....custom fitted.....terrible...cheap alloy things with no sweet spot at all 
Tommy Armour 845 Silver Scott.....brilliant......now like a 1980s mini metro.....knackered, rusty and barely usable  
Tommy Armour 845 oversize....now with timevans....easier to hit than the 845s, but a tad too offset for a hooker.

So there it is.....always liked the look of Wilson 1200s, Wilson Fat Shafts (turned down a set for Â£80 today) Titleist DCI.....oh yeh..... Callaway X14....what I would give!!!....

Are there any golden oldies out there worth hunting down?....or is the new stuff superior in every way?


----------



## birdieman (Mar 29, 2008)

Taylor Made 300 series forged irons were great clubs, available at a snip second hand.

Mizuno TP9's were a great blade, collectable.


----------



## mboy1980 (Mar 29, 2008)

I recently bought a set of Ping S58's.

I traded in a set of Mizuno MP32's which were less than a year old.I paid Â£500 for them and got Â£120 back.

I would have been as well asking the chap in the shop if he would like me to bend over and remove my underpants.


----------



## ianmc (Mar 29, 2008)

obviously its up to you which equipment you choose to use but i,d have to say new equipment is far superior for one the top pros would still be using this kind of kit and they arent.two technology is moving so fast that clubs used even 5 years ago are now inferior in terms of forgiveness,distance etc.you might be able to pick up some decent kit from the past but are they going to perform any better than your current line up my guess would be no save your money dave.ian mc


----------



## brendy (Mar 29, 2008)

Mizuno T-zoid pro 2's are excellent clubs, I was playing of a handicap of 6 with them before I had to stop playing around '99/'00. Its a real pity that I sold them as I would still be playing with them if I still had them I reckon.


----------



## RGuk (Mar 29, 2008)

yes brendy.....but you are talking about the real mccoy T zoids.....the one's I had were the cheap n cheerful oversized alloy rubbish.....horrific....


----------



## RGuk (Mar 29, 2008)

I recently bought a set of Ping S58's.
		
Click to expand...

I don't blame you...ultra tasty those...probably a good players club though (under 10).

I'd like a set of ping g2 or g5....maybe a look at golfbidder or ebay. Still hanker after a set of "medium standard" Callaways.


----------



## brendy (Mar 29, 2008)

They are the boys alright Dave, they are quite similar to the taylormade rac lts that I have but I think I had sensicore shafts in the mizunos where the rifles as I have widely mentioned before, I can hit them ok but I feel that im not hitting them as far as I did with my previous irons, the Titleist AP2s I have now are absolutely smashing.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 29, 2008)

I've still got my Ben Sayers Ray Floyds from 1981. Totally unhittable now (well you can but they feel so heavy and unbalanced and the grips are hard an impossible to hold).

Hard to remember shooting 71 of the pro's tees at Wentworth the Monday after the World Matchplay. Memories like a corner of my mind........


----------



## RGuk (Mar 30, 2008)

Anyone with "good history" using older Ping models? I've found a set of G2 with HL 2/3/4 for sale.....Carnoustie golf shop (real shop (?) with ebay 2nd hand trade-ins).
Also anyone tried the Cleveland GC Gold (not the current), there's a set at a shop near me, I tried them on the monitor, fine, but I couldn't borrow a couple...pity...
Online are selling RAC HT 5-PW for very little - any users out there?
My pro only has new Titleist/Nike/Benross.....the range gets a few sets of callaway now and then.


----------



## Nico (Mar 30, 2008)

If you can find TM 300's in good nick snap them up!!!

Anyone looking to really old kit would do worse than the original PING EYE's (check them out alongside more modern Callaways) or a set of Copper headed ISI's.


----------



## RGuk (Mar 30, 2008)

Taylor Made 300

"With irons, the core golfer cares about three things: a classic look, ball control and a soft feel," said John Hoeflich, director of product marketing, irons. "When you can offer three distinctive clubs that give you all of these, you provide shot-making confidence to players of every swing type."


Hoeflich, who created the Tommy Armour 845s and the original Titleist DCIs, also noted it takes substantial technology to back up these general performance characteristics. 

Given that this chap was responsible for Tommy Armour 845s and Titleist DCi's I'd say that a set of these would be EXACTLY up my street!!

WELL DONE THAT MAN (Nico).....now to find a set!!!


----------



## Nico (Mar 30, 2008)

Check out Ebay, you might even get the Holy Grail.

The fabled Tour Only 300's made by Miura, got a slightly different finish mostly from Japan or the USA.


----------



## Nico (Mar 30, 2008)

BTW, I am also a devotee of the DCI (962 black) super things!


----------



## brendy (Mar 30, 2008)

Check out Ebay, you might even get the Holy Grail.

The fabled Tour Only 300's made by Miura, got a slightly different finish mostly from Japan or the USA.
		
Click to expand...

I might be wrong here but a local car owners forum had a fella selling a set of miuras for around 300 if I remember rightly, maybe time to do a bit of research!


----------



## brendy (Mar 30, 2008)

*Taylormade/Miura rac t stamp irons with project X shafts (from challange tour) Â£300 - collector clubs* 
Just found the thread, maybe not 300's.


----------



## Smudge (Mar 31, 2008)

Dave the taylor made rac ht are a bit on the chunky side with a huge sole but easy to hit.


----------



## andiritchie (May 26, 2008)

i still got my ping eyes abosulte beautys although the 4 and 9 irons are broke


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 26, 2008)

Saw a set of Callaway X16's for Â£75 in AG. I reckon a new set of grips and they would have been useable. I only got rid of my X14's last year when I went for a set of custom fitted X20's (a short lived experience due to the R7's being offered at an absolute steal!)

I tried one of my Ben Sayers Ray Floyds at the practice ground last week. Have to say that as a forged bladed club they felt really heavy compared to the blades today. They head looked tiny aw well and despite hitting 12-15 balls I'm sure they use to come with a sweetspot.


----------

